# My U.P. Season Ends Pics!!



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Well my 2007 UP trapping season comes to an end and I must say it was a good year. I didn't have the time I wanted to up there, but I sure had a blast trapping in all of Max and my old trapping grounds. I could picture him bounding around like he used to when he was healthy. I dedicated this season to the memory of my old buddy and trapping partner Max. 

I am going to show how the year started off and make my way through time to the present of how I ended the season. I had many beautiful views along the way with sunrises and snow covered trees. Here are some of the pics from my UP journey this season.

A nice sunrise over a small remote lake.








A batch of early beaver and rats.








A productive day on the line.








A very productive bottom edge location with two 110's five feet apart they took a total of 3 rats and 3 mink.








A double on mink from the above location.








A very nice otter.








Otter and 4th black beaver of the year.








A couple mink and weasels, mink were taken in pocket sets.








What a way to end the season a big male marten in the very last marten trap (Whew).








And 4 different members of the weasel family taken in the same week.









Thanks for looking and hopefully this isn't too long. OT


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Awesome. Great job.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Man what i would give to tag a long with you one of these days OT!!!!

awesome pics and a great year to boot


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Great pics of course and what a season you had there!!!Thanks for sharing those pics!!!Ya me too,when can I tag along?Stirs up memories of my Dad and his line many moons ago!!


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Great story and great pics as always OT!
You sure are one hell of a trapper IMO.

Mike


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

Sweet story and pics, great job on all of the animals.. What a great way to close out the 2007 year- best of luck in 2008....


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

VERY nice ot.Love the pic's,thanx for shareing them


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

awesome job OT. and I thought you said there were no nice otters up there. The marten, not that I have seen a ton, looks like a dandy!

Always awesome to see your pics.

Mike


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks O.T. Great Pics !!!!!!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

What a great set of pics OT!! 
Congrats!!

Gotta love those bottom edge sets, huh!! The pic with the 4 different weasel members is great! 

Talk to you soon..

-Bob


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Excellent job, OT!


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Very impressive assortment of animals, OT...but that last-day marten is my favorite! 

I know those pics show only a fraction of what you caught, but they demonstrate your broad knowledge of animals and ability to consistently catch them, year after year. 

Congratulations on the great season...but I bet you wont be able to keep the traps in the shed for long!


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Awesome catch. Congrats.


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

Congrats on your sussecsfull season.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Congrats and thanks for sharing


----------



## bigbucksstop (Dec 29, 2002)

Sweet, way to go.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

ottertrapper said:


> hopefully this isn't too long. OT



Too long? 

No way! Pics like that is why I enjoy this forum so much.

Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

I need to move back to the UP...Them fisher and marten get me excited about trapping every time. Way to go OT...I am very jelous, downstate just dosent have the cool stuff....


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Extremely cool pictures!! Thank you so much for sharing those.

My 11 year old son and I just finished up 6 weasel boxes. Hopefully, we will get a chance to set them out here soon.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Ottertrapper-

In the first pic-in the garage door opening-front row-is the left critter a beaver or rat??

Those two would have made some wonderful eating-rat or beaver.


----------

